# Luggage - looking for an extra-wide rolling suiter



## SMWinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm looking for a rolling suiter. I would expect to check it, so it wouldn't need to be restricted by carry-on size limits.

I am overweight with broad shoulders, and my suit jackets have always been too wide to hang - the shoulders get folded or pinched.

Could anyone suggest an extra-wide rolling suiter?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

SMWinnie said:


> I'm looking for a rolling suiter. I would expect to check it, so it wouldn't need to be restricted by carry-on size limits.
> 
> I am overweight with broad shoulders, and my suit jackets have always been too wide to hang - the shoulders get folded or pinched.
> 
> Could anyone suggest an extra-wide rolling suiter?


Have you considered doing an online search? Wouldn't that be much more effective? Once you find a product you like, you can always ask if anyone here is familiar with that item...


----------



## SMWinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Tiger said:


> Have you considered doing an online search? Wouldn't that be much more effective? Once you find a product you like, you can always ask if anyone here is familiar with that item...


Thank you. I have done such a search, but my Google-fu isn’t up to the task.

For the most part, the disclosed measurables are the outer dimensions of the bag. I can take some guesses at the accessible interior space by looking at pictures, but there doesn’t seem to be a standard description of “interior shoulder width” or what have you.


----------

